# What I've been up to



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Haven't been on in awhile, been busy getting ready for winter. Started a project middle of November, our heifer barn which has been a work in progress for 12 years. Alittle background, was a huge bank barn but previous owners let it go pretty bad just like everything else. Had a large chunk of roof taken off by a windstorm. Got a couple estimates to have it repaired somewhere in the 10-20K range. Was twenty feet from the eves to the ground, forty from the peak plus the south half of the upstairs all the beams were dry rotted as the roof leaked, too much risk I suppose. So had it tore down and started over from the block walls. Have done everything ourselves except set the trusses had to hire a boom truck to set them. Try to do something to improve it each year, took quite a leap this year and this beautiful weather we've had has been a great help. Had to bury a water line and redo the one side.

Sure beats a electric one...


Previous owners had a new floor poured when they had the barn jacked up and new block walls put in, in the early 70's
Four inches of cement on top of a couple inches of gravel ontop of the old floor.


Dug it down to 30 inches.... pick and shovel


Old water line, no wonder it always froze up


Dug and water and electric in


Ready for cement



Poured and finshed. I love working with cement. But don't think I'd like doing it for a living





Waters, and gates installed
http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/Bgriffin856/2015/20151209_161015_zpshftalqii.jpg
http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y469/Bgriffin856/2015/20151211_140431_zpspe09wewd.jpg

Plus had other stuff to do while doing this project. Had to bring heifers home from our rented pasture. First 11 loaded perfectly. The other 11 went wild, ended up getting stampeded by them. Was hurting for a few days after, ended up getting them home a few days later


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks good. Am sure it will make life easier!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Now the other side. Removed old pipes and beams. Put in new posts and slant bar feeders add posts and partions to prevent heifers from running entire length of pack and to add gates in the future. Have to order slant bar panels and a set of headlocks to finish it.




The loft is part of the old floor where the doors and ramp were. Built pretty stout and comes in handy





Before picture


Hunting season slowed things a tad. But were able to take our time with the nice weather. One step closer to being how we want it. Few more projects and hopefully it'll be completed


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good......have been wondering about ya since you haven't been on haytalk in while.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like you've got her the way you want it looks greats


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice Griff, re-build projects always take longer than new build....always a surprise just around the bend.....you do things right it looks like.

Merry Christmas, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice griff.....Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mike you've got that right about them surpises there have been plenty of them. Im still kind of in awe how just my 14-15 year old self and my dad were able to do. Sure have learned alot along the way. Already noticeably much easier to clean. Much nicer to be able to sperate the smaller heifers more than before.

Merry belated Christmas everyone hope it was a good one


----------

